# sub 10



## Al Young (Nov 22, 2009)

Went nuts when I first saw this bike.Internal 8-spd.,hyd.disc.,room for all types of tires. Great price point. Then we weighed it on the shop scale. 28+ lbs. For me a deal killer.I've thought out some changes that would help but it gets expensive.Any ideas?


----------

